# Do you believe in a God?



## marblecloud95 (Aug 12, 2015)

*I believe in me!👇











I believe in you!👇









And you know I believe in love.







*​


----------



## Jaune (Jul 11, 2013)

I do not believe in a higher power.


----------



## Aelthwyn (Oct 27, 2010)

Yes. 

I realize that a large part of that is because I was raised in a Christian home, so that's the worldview I've grown up with. However, I feel like I and people around me have experienced answers to prayers and found wisdom for life in the Bible. 

I also think intelligent design makes more sense than evolution when you look at the world, and saying aliens brought life here just adds a middle man but doesn't actually answer the question of how life came to be. For me the idea of an eternal God who created things is preferable to eternal matter that somehow by random chance turned into the amazingly complex world we know. For anything to exist it seems something must be eternal, so yes I believe in a God who was able to create the rest of us.


----------



## Aluminum Frost (Oct 1, 2017)

Agnostic


----------



## Librarylady (Mar 11, 2017)

No.


----------



## Ochi96 (Jun 5, 2017)

No. But maybe, who knows


----------



## mightyoak (Feb 1, 2017)

Yes, I believe in the God of the bible for several reasons. Here's a few of them in no particular order...

1. The Bible is a historical book written by at least 40 different writers coming from all different occupations, different circumstances, from 3 different continents, and in 3 different languages. It was written over a span of about 1500 years. And yet, the message is in complete unity. 
2. I believe the Bible is the divinely inspired word of God. The message of the scripture is so beautiful and it's writings are steeped in metaphors, symbolism, parables, eye witness accounts, fulfilled prophesies, etc. It is a book who's layers can't begin to be peeled with just one read through. I just can't imagine man, without God, could have written something so profound; something that has stuck around for a couple thousand years despite all it's scrutiny and criticism and til this day continues to change people's lives. 
3. My life has been changed because of God. That void that I used to feel despite being surrounded by tons of people was never able to be filled by the things of this world. I've experienced God's love and peace. I've had answers to prayers and have seen how he's changed other lives too.
4. I feel it takes a lot more faith, at least for me, to believe that the earth and all of it's intricacies and vastness was created from nothing. That all the right atmospheric gases, chemicals, pressures, etc. existed (and where did they come from?) to come together, create a big bang, and voila!...there you go...people, animals, life, food, nature, etc!
4. Are we really here for no reason? No purpose? This was all just an accident? 
5. Why would man write a book that took away their right to feel good about sinning? It's natural for people to want to fulfill the desires of their flesh. Why would they write a book that made the desires of the flesh something they should feel bad about?

If it's the truth, I wanna know it; cause in the end, it's gonna be the truth regardless of what any opinions are. What I mean is, I'd rather do my own homework. Just because believing in God might not be the cool thing to do, I'd rather believe or not believe because I came to a conclusion after doing the studying and searching for myself...


----------



## Saira (Feb 2, 2012)

Nope, no gods.


----------



## Zster (Mar 7, 2011)

No.

Justify? The NONexistence? You're smoking too much...


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

I'm a lezboterian
I attend the church of the holy clam licker
we eat the body and blood of jeebus


----------



## FranklTheTankl (Jan 5, 2018)

Zster said:


> No.
> 
> Justify? The NONexistence? You're smoking too much...


Since when smoking is bad?

Jk, by justify I mean tell why do you think that, and what do you think instead.


----------



## 481450 (Aug 13, 2017)

Nope.


----------



## Clyme (Jul 17, 2014)

No, I do not subscribe to any theistic doctrines nor do I believe in any deities. I will also say that the position of neither positively believing that a god exists nor negatively believing that a god does not exist is not agnosticism, it is atheism. Gnosticism and theism address two different questions. Theism is a question of belief in a theistic doctrine or deity. If you have a positive belief that a particular doctrine is true, you are a theist. If you lack belief in this or you believe that this is false, you are an atheist (in other words, the "a" being the negation, you _lack_ theism). Some people distinguish between these two positions as weak and hard atheism (weak being the lack of a belief and hard being the negative belief that X is false).

Agnosticism, on the other hand, is a question of absolute knowledge. Do you think we can know something absolutely to the exclusion of possible contradiction? If you do, you're a Gnostic. If you do not, you're an Agnostic. You can have Gnostic Theists and Agnostic Theists. You can also have Gnostic Atheists and Agnostic Atheists.


----------



## lib (Sep 18, 2010)

I just replied on another poll that I had an imaginary friend until I became an atheist at 12.
As there seems to be much confusion about what an agnostic and an atheist is, there should only have been 2 choices: yes/any other answer. Yes means that you're a theist. Any other answer means that you're not a theist. The prefix "a-" means "not".
Justify...: Any claim made without evidence can be refuted without evidence. You can't "prove" the non-existence of something - be it a god or an invisible dragon in the garage nor do you have to. It's for the one making the claim to prove it or at least provide some evidence.


----------



## The Dude (May 20, 2010)

I believe in a higher power.


----------



## Handsome Dyke (Oct 4, 2012)

I prefer to avoid having beliefs. To believe is basically to decide that something is true while being conscious of not _knowing_ whether it's true—otherwise, people would say that they "know" rather than saying that they "believe." I have no use for pretending and lying to myself. Facts, inferences, observations, speculation, and such are enough for me.

The fact of the matter is that "God" has no coherent meaning. It's one of those terms that derives meaning solely from other ideas that it has become associated with despite none of those ideas defining it. "Superior being," for example is incredibly vague—superior in what way(s)? "Being" as in a conscious entity or "being" as in any sort of matter? What you are effectively asking is whether we are attracted to  whatever ideas we associate with the word "God." Someone who genuinely wanted to decide whether something called "God" existed would have no information to go on, nothing to look for, no real possibilities to ponder.

And that is why I'm ignostic.


----------



## Jamaia (Dec 17, 2014)

Spine Crusher said:


> I prefer to avoid having beliefs. To believe is basically to decide that something is true while being conscious of not _knowing_ whether it's true—otherwise, people would say that they "know" rather than saying that they "believe." I have no use for pretending and lying to myself. Facts, inferences, observations, speculation, and such are enough for me.
> 
> The fact of the matter is that "God" has no coherent meaning. It's one of those terms that derives meaning solely from other ideas that it has become associated with despite none of those ideas defining it. "Superior being," for example is incredibly vague—superior in what way(s)? "Being" as in a conscious entity or "being" as in any sort of matter? What you are effectively asking is whether we are attracted to whatever ideas we associate with the word "God." Someone who genuinely wanted to decide whether something called "God" existed would have no information to go on, nothing to look for, no real possibilities to ponder.
> 
> And that is why I'm ignostic.


Very nicely put. Would you say there are terms that don't derive meaning solely from their relationship to the other ideas they are associated with?


----------



## master of time and space (Feb 16, 2017)

absolutely a NO!

I just cannot get my head around the 2,000 year old book thing. I have seen massive changes to society just in my lifetime, yet that old book keeps regurgitating the same old fantasies. 

I once had a very long night time conversation about the viability of “The lord of the rings” becoming the new bible. Is amazing the comparisons you can make


----------



## thm (Jan 22, 2018)

Agnostic.

I can definitely see the likelihood of a "higher being" of some sort, although I have a hard time buying the idea that said "higher being" is both active and benevolent (and I am often confused why the vast majority of theists assume that "God is good"--although, if I could convince myself of this, I would worry MUCH less, but sadly belief doesn't work like that).


----------



## Elena13 (Jun 7, 2017)

We can never know for sure if there is a god. 
I just hope that, if there is a god, that he doesn´t hate me for not believing in him/her.


----------



## Belzy (Aug 12, 2013)

No, I don't.


----------



## vhaydenlv (May 3, 2017)

Snowflake Minuet said:


> I tend to disbelieve, but what I do believe is that humans never really can know beyond some extend what our universe is and what the forces are behind it. I voted no.


I second. That would be words for words my answer too.
I voted agnostic though.


----------



## Davidkal (Jul 19, 2017)

No.


----------



## Abbaladon Arc V (Jan 16, 2018)

I belive in things doesn't exist


----------



## James Till (Feb 15, 2018)

I am a biological machine. A compilation of chemical reactions from the roof of my head to the soles of my feet...

Why then do I have consciousness?

Why am I not just that? A biological machine?! Why can't consciousness be explained by physics or chemistry?! *I know it isn't some damn clump of carbon atoms that make up my consciousness!
*
Is there a Creator to this... experience? I don't know. What I do know is that I know nothing. I'm so small. I'm tiny. My perception is just that. tiny. insignificant. fragmented.

And I love it. I think there's more evidence for than against simulation theory. but what do I know? I know nothing John Snow... But I believe. I believe that there's gotta be something outside of this simulation. Somewhere where there's an actual logic behind why I'm conscious. A more real plane of existence. I'd like to exist there. That'd be nice.


----------



## Lakigigar (Jan 4, 2016)

FranklTheTankl said:


> Justify.


The idea of a God creating all of this seems unbelievably far-fectched and unlikely after science is revealing itself more & more. Also, there is still no sign at all that could prove the existence of a God. We can't prove that it doesn't exist either, but in fact we can't prove anything that doesn't exist so anything that came up in your mind could technically be exist and couldn't been disproved. The world is also very complex, and the idea of a God creating all of this and all of those concepts, details (like evolution) is just hard to believe. It's possible God invented science, the framework and the nature laws and let nature does it's job just like he doesn't seem to intervene in our lifes or our planet as well. Just like it's very unlikely to almost impossible that God exists in our Universe, though it seems like there is something more than the universe. Maybe God created the Universe and has no power of anything that happens in the universe, but what's the point in believing in a God that has no power or no power that is relevant to us. The hard question stays where did it all start. How did the universe start. Did it start with the Big Bang or was there something that started the Big Bang (outside of our universum, a different universum that collapsed, or a collission between other universums, God creating it, ...), and how did that start. And if God exists, who created him. Time is actually very paradoxal. I'm probably making the mistake by searching for a beginning and for an end, since the Universum created time as well, and there is no beginning or end, we only invented it because we need structure in our lifes, but as the Universum started to expand, so did time, and that does mean that there is no before and after.

I'm also quite nihilistic. I've seen dreams also, and they're so wonderful and great and I believe if i'm able to create such beauty in my dreams that i've never seen, that maybe it isn't rare at all. We think our solar system and our planet are so unique and so wonderful, but every part of the universe might be beautiful, might be a wonder and might be great, just like every place on our planet looks great, and absolutely stunning. I think we live in a misconception that beauty is rare, but look around you and beauty is surrounding you. We might get/be used to it in the meantime but beauty isn't rare at all. And a God is not needed to create beauty.


----------



## Rong Wong (Feb 16, 2018)

Do I believe in God? Some omnipotent, omnipresent, omniscient being who looks down on us from the sky. Entering our dirty deeds into the purgatory balance sheet, in between friendly poker games with the devil? I don’t think so.

There does seem to be some sort of organizing force in the universe though. There are patterns in nature (e.g. planetary movements, homeostasis in biological systems). These patterns suggest some sort of higher intelligence but in what shape or form? – who knows. 

I voted atheist.


----------



## angelfish (Feb 17, 2011)

Yes, though not in a particularly conventional format. I'm into "God contains the whole universe and goes beyond the whole universe". All gods are one god, nature is god, we are all made of the same star stuff, etc., etc., and so on. Agreed with the above that I'm not into long-bearded dude in the sky ticking off naughty and nice boxes, though to be fair, what do I know. I suppose the truth could be much stranger. 

Regardless, I don't believe concrete evidence will ever "proof" the existence of god/s or not. It is the nature of the beast. I believe in God because it makes sense to me and I respect everyone else's beliefs as long as they're not actively harming or killing because of them.


----------



## Just Mia (Mar 3, 2018)

Yes. And somehow, I think I would never know in what form. God just exists as an Entity, different Entity from us. God musn't look like a man, tree, water, nature or animal. God is more than that. I dont even think that God has a shape. God is basically the greater form of the mother nature. I somehow believe that God doesn't live in the sky, but we live in God. Earth is in God. I believe that there is a powerful being above us, and He/She might not be looking like us.

I am into science but it's a little bit creepy to think that there is no Entity greater than us in this whole universe. The universe wouldnt be here for no reason. Many of us believe in aliens because the universe is too huge for human being to be the only one who lives in it. Is Earth that special so that living being only exists on Earth? There must be some kind of aliens out there and if I believe there must be aliens, I also believe that there must be God. Because just like organizational structure, there must be someone who's placed on top. Say that humans are the most powerful being and aliens are just as powerful as humans. Who will be above humans and aliens? It would be creepy if on top of the structure there are two kinds of powerful being. So, I do believe in God. In what form we would never know.


Sincerely, an ENFP


----------



## TeamPB (Aug 10, 2017)

Let's say I don't have any proofs he exists. But I respect Christianity because it built my country, our civilization and religion in general can make some people happy and help them having a morality (and therefore getting their shit together) so I don't really believe in god but I respect religion (except when religious people tell me I'm a degenerate because we don't share the same ideas...but I'm likely to say this kind of shit to other people so we're even).

(also atheists can be so damn insufferable and arrogant I'd rather call myself an agnostic : after all, I can't tell if he exists or not and it's not that important)


----------



## BlueFrog (Mar 15, 2018)

I was an atheist for most of my life, but became an agnostic a few years ago because of reports from people who had Near Death Experiences that they had met a being of love and compassion. If this being exists I don't think it is the creator of the universe, but as life on Earth only began halfway through the life of the universe who knows what levels life which began much earlier may have reached.


----------



## Abbaladon Arc V (Jan 16, 2018)

God is a lie , your ife is an illusion , what yu call good is not and you born and die alone to work for people you hate and hate you. 
Nobody use logic you live in a chaos of shit and there is only one way to live with happyness is without rule and people think likeyou you can destroy others. 
Welcome to the jungle


----------



## TornadicX (Jan 7, 2015)

I don't believe in "God" in the traditional sense. I'm a Pantheist. I believe the Universe and everything within it, is God. The reason I don't call myself an atheist is because I believe in the divine order of the Universe. If it hadn't been for me studying in depth Astrology, I'd be an atheist. But in my observations, the astrological ages are depicted everywhere, I've experienced astrology at work so much that now, I can tell what astrological transits I have without looking and etc.

Also, the Sun is our God. We'd die without it, which is where I believe a lot of religions have gotten started...

I think I could either be an INFJ or INTJ.. (Both or neither, depending on your theory.) I lean closer to INFJ though. (IRL)


----------



## Potatooesunshinerays (Dec 26, 2017)

antaganosiusm


----------



## Belledonna (Mar 7, 2018)

I don't believe in The god, but I believe in gods. I believe nature is like a layer of reality that we perceive but there are more deeper than that, and the symbolism of such power are gods and spirits depends on cultural perception.


----------

